# meerkat feeding..



## fern (May 25, 2008)

in college i need to produce a diet sheet for a meerkat in captivity.. so what do you feed your meerkats? what weights/how many? what times? any suppliments? 

thankyouuu!!

also doing tapir and lion.. (for people who work within zoos and things  ) thanks


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I used to have Meerkats and I still have my diet sheet for them. Cant help you with Lion or Tapir though LOL


Meerkat

SA37 - daily

Monday

Chicks 
Mince 
Crickets
Broccoli 
Cucumber 
Pear 

Tuesday 

Eggs
Turkey
Locusts
Carrots
Sweetcorn
Melon 

Wednesday

Chicks
Mice
Earthworms
Cauli
Pear

Thursday 

Eggs
Turkey 
Green beans 
Peach/nectarine
Wax Worms
Crickets 

Friday 

Bread Soaked In Milk
Chicks
Mice
Mealworms 
Tomatoes
Papaya

Saturday 

Mice
Mince
Earthworms
Peas
Courgette
Banana 
Pear 

Sunday 

Turkey
Sweet Potato
Bread Soaked In Milk
Apricot
Locusts
Pasta


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

thats soo helpful!! thankyou!! 

xxxx


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> I used to have Meerkats and I still have my diet sheet for them. Cant help you with Lion or Tapir though LOL
> 
> 
> Meerkat
> ...


We feed ours pretty much the same, ours like rice too and scambled eggs :2thumb:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

i feed pretty much the same also although with a lot more fruit and vegetables (its a diet i got off of a few zoos) i try to aim for at least 1 type of insect a day such as crickets, cockroaches, mealworms, a small bowl of varied fruit, vegetables and roughage such as pasta or rice, and at least a mouse or chick a day each, with the occasional treat of boiled egg.
stu


----------

